
TeamTalk5, a free, self-hosted conferencing system with high-quality audio - miki123211
https://bearware.dk/?page_id=327
======
kawsper
Seems like you can't enable encryption without owning a SDK license which
costs between €990-€1600:
[https://github.com/BearWare/TeamTalk5/issues/471](https://github.com/BearWare/TeamTalk5/issues/471)

~~~
miki123211
No longer true. New server versions let you enable ssl.

------
rvz
Interesting alternative. But on prima facie, its GUI is several years dated
and there's no web client which is a significant disqualifying factor for most
users comparing against the likes of Zoom, Hangouts, Skype and Jitsi.

While I'm impressed that its GUI client isn't Electron which some clients burn
up my MacBook and it can be self hosted, it is not enough to attract users to
use this without a 1-click create and join meeting functionality like what the
rest of the competition has done.

I think I'll skip this for now.

------
ha-ckernews
Not free for self-hosted at all: "Building a TeamTalk 5 server requires
TeamTalk 5 Professional Edition."

~~~
miki123211
You don't have to build it though. Binaries are available for download.

This is the business model of TT. Standard functionality is available for
free, but if you want to build custom workflows for it, you need to pay.

------
unstatusthequo
Reminds me of TeamSpeak. From 2004.

~~~
millzlane
Yes team speak with video rooms and collaboration tools.

------
s09dfhks
what about mumble?

